# How much money have you spent so far on cubing?



## Soren333 (Apr 19, 2014)

I think for me it's about just under $150

Notice how my title says "for cubing" and not "for cubes".

So include the prices of things like stacktimers, application tape, sticker sets etc.


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh god...

If you include the cost of flights and hotels to go to comps, then probably thousands of dollars D:


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 19, 2014)

85$ I guess.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 19, 2014)

@ thecubicle.net
$28.70	
$63.81	
$88.33	
$176.45	
$157.39	
$103.54	
$74.76
@ lightake.com
$151.39

Those are my orders to date. Never realized I spent that much so far. Well as the children say "YOLO!"


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh gosh...I'm with Yoshi on this one, probably thousands of dollars...


----------



## Dene (Apr 19, 2014)

Easily thousands. Possibly over $10000.


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 19, 2014)

probably a little over 150.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 19, 2014)

Even though I pay to fly to comps a fair bit, my cubing business in 2011 or so probably keeps the amount I've spent... negative.


----------



## TheCubeWizard (Apr 19, 2014)

probably less than $150 dollars. It really bugs me when slow people have more cubes than me(I average 15, talking about people who are in the 20s), how bout you guys? I mean like some people on youtube get new cubes every week and they spend so much time on those new cubes that they don't improve their times at all. thats okay for puzzle collectors but these people are "speedcubers"


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 19, 2014)

I just added it up in my head, and from when i first got a Rubiks brand to now was exactly 135$


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 19, 2014)

TheCubeWizard said:


> probably less than $150 dollars. It really bugs me when slow people have more cubes than me(I average 15, talking about people who are in the 20s), how bout you guys? I mean like some people on youtube get new cubes every week and they spend so much time on those new cubes that they don't improve their times at all. thats okay for puzzle collectors but these people are "speedcubers"



I find life is a lot easier when you don't let what other people do bother you.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Apr 19, 2014)

TheCubeWizard said:


> probably less than $150 dollars. It really bugs me when slow people have more cubes than me(I average 15, talking about people who are in the 20s), how bout you guys? I mean like some people on youtube get new cubes every week and they spend so much time on those new cubes that they don't improve their times at all. thats okay for puzzle collectors but these people are "speedcubers"



I don't think $ and time have anything to do with each other. You can't say "it's the cuber not the cube" as if the cube has nothing to do with speed, and also say that spending time experimenting with different cubes has anything to do with being slow. Not saying YOU personally said that but it's very common on the forums. Although a quality cube makes a difference from a rubiks brand, pretty much any modern cube is capable of solid times. 

I've probably spent upwards of $200-$250 in total and have lots of cubes but am not "fast" by the standards of the community. I agree with you that strict collectors spend more money on cubes than the average cuber, but it doesn't have anything to do with their speed IMO.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 19, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I find life is a lot easier when you don't let what other people do bother you.


Yes, and like you said, they are slower than you. That is why you shouldn't let it affect you. 

I would like to see another thread called "How many hours have you spent cubing?"


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 19, 2014)

800+ on puzzles


----------



## LNZ (Apr 19, 2014)

If you include all twisty puzzles and downloaded iPad apps to emulate sliding tile puzzles, I have spent about $2200.

I would count the following as twisty puzzles: Missing Link, Rubik's 360, Rubik's Snake, Gripple, etc

Most costly item: Yuxin 11x11 cube, costing $153 AUD.

I give special thanks to the strong Australian dollar for making these products affoardable. Experts tip the Australian dollar to reach parity with the US dollar now.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 19, 2014)

For me it's somewhere in the 5-digit numbers (maybe like 20000 or more), mostly on trains/flights and hotels to go to comps.



TheCubeWizard said:


> probably less than $150 dollars. It really bugs me when slow people have more cubes than me(I average 15, talking about people who are in the 20s), how bout you guys? I mean like some people on youtube get new cubes every week and they spend so much time on those new cubes that they don't improve their times at all. thats okay for puzzle collectors but these people are "speedcubers"



What's wrong with that ? Being a speedcuber doesn't mean that you have to dedicate your entire life to 3^3 speedsolve.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 19, 2014)

I've been trying to figure that out for weeks, but every time I think I've got it, I realise I've missed an order. But it's around the $1000 mark (USD)


----------



## tx789 (Apr 19, 2014)

$500ish


----------



## Tom606060 (Apr 19, 2014)

About 21 dollars..... People spend way too much...


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 19, 2014)

Around $60 over 2.5 years.


----------



## Fawn (Apr 19, 2014)

TheCubeWizard said:


> probably less than $150 dollars. It really bugs me when slow people have more cubes than me(I average 15, talking about people who are in the 20s), how bout you guys? I mean like some people on youtube get new cubes every week and they spend so much time on those new cubes that they don't improve their times at all. thats okay for puzzle collectors but these people are "speedcubers"



No fun allowed. Pro cubers only.


----------



## Dene (Apr 19, 2014)

Tom606060 said:


> About 21 dollars..... People spend way too much...



Says someone who has obviously never been to a competition.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 19, 2014)

Not much.

My parents on the other hand..... ._.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 19, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Not much.
> 
> My parents on the other hand..... ._.



Dang! You're lucky


----------



## Fawn (Apr 19, 2014)

All things considered, like puzzles and stickers and lube, etc... Around $250.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 19, 2014)

Around 100$, a bit more or less. Puzzles, Lube, Stickers etc.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 19, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Not much.
> 
> My parents on the other hand..... ._.



I think your Mum could've retired by now if you weren't cubing.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 19, 2014)

A few thousand I think.


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Same as Ottozing, my parents often give me money for comps 
I think I have spent about 4000PLN on comps so far. I don't really spend money on puzzles, I just bought some of them in the beginning, practised and won the rest on comps


----------



## KiwiCuber (Apr 19, 2014)

Well, a lot.

Cubes: easily NZ$1200

Accessories (stickers, lube etc): at least NZ$100

Comps: My only two comps + one more in two weeks
-New Zealand to Las vegas = NZ$2500 (hotel, flights, insurance etc. Probably cost more than this)
-Wellington to Auckland = NZ$150 (cheapest options everywhere)
-Next comp is 10 minutes drive away so NZ$25 registration fee

Total = NZ$3975 (or more) approx US$3500


----------



## Genesis (Apr 19, 2014)

Maybe slightly under a thousand?


----------



## TDM (Apr 19, 2014)

Maybe ~£150, mostly from TheCubicle.us at Christmas. That order was, iirc, $138. That's a bit more than last Christmas when the only cubing present I got was a Rubik's Brand. I've only been to one competition, but as we were going to London anyway and our family stayed with some friends we knew before we moved down here, I'm not include anything but the cost of the competition.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Few hundred. I've ordered a couple of times from shapeways too, because I used to be into puzzle design. They never worked well though.


----------



## Cuber9991 (Apr 19, 2014)

$440 :0 I never realized I'd spent that much on cubing.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 19, 2014)

$250


----------



## Mikel (Apr 19, 2014)

In the thousands including airfare, hotels, and gas. If you were to count how much my insurance paid for the car accident I was in on my way to a cubing competition, it would be in the tens of thousands.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 19, 2014)

I would estimate somewhere between one and two thousand dollars.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 19, 2014)

rickcube said:


> I would estimate somewhere between one and two thousand dollars.



I used to sell lots of cubes at school, so for personal cubing expenses, I'm probably in the positive. But the travel probably cost a lot (I didn't pay it though).


----------



## kcl (Apr 19, 2014)

Mikel said:


> In the thousands including airfare, hotels, and gas. If you were to count how much my insurance paid for the car accident I was in on my way to a cubing competition, it would be in the tens of thousands.



And also how much did you pay for the broken arm?

I would estimate probably $200-300 on cubes if you don't count trips to comps.


----------



## Roman (Apr 19, 2014)

Pretty interesting thread.
Whe I started cubing, I bought puzzles regulary. My collection is now in my parent's house, and it includes teraminx, 2x2-11x11 (except 8x8), 20 cubes that I bought for MBLD and other 20+ different twisty puzzles (each of them are ~$10). I guess the collection costs around $400-$700.
First trip to Moscow for cubing was $700, second was around that. I don't know what other costs I should include. Total sum is approximately $2000.


----------



## BluShehn (Apr 19, 2014)

Since 2 years ago, around $200+


----------



## calekewbs (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, I have no clue how much I spent in the past, I recently got back into cubing. I actually just spent around $60-$70 yesterday on some new stuff though.


----------



## SnackeyG (Apr 20, 2014)

$90.35 since I started about 3 months ago. I'm waiting on Moyu's Skewb and 5x5 right now.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 20, 2014)

Going to competitions: probably about £500
On puzzles: £200


----------



## Jihu Mun (Apr 21, 2014)

Around 100$ for 3x3-7x7 cubes and stickers and lubes


----------



## GamerEliza (Apr 21, 2014)

Since i got the idea into my head to start cubing which was in november 2013, i spent £35 on a few starter cubes (2x2-5x5) & speedcubing book. 
Last month i got 2 custom picture cubes from v-cubes.com which was like £30.
This month i've made 2 orders from lightake.com and thecubicle.us
lightake - $76 (more 3x3s, added a pyraminx & megaminx to the collection)
thecubicle - $43 (this was mainly lube stickers & replacement parts. And a new Zhanchi)

So all together since November: Approx $225/£135 ... oh wow


----------



## giorgi (Apr 21, 2014)

competitions: about £200
puzzles: about £160


----------



## NEONCUBES (Apr 23, 2014)

I've probably spent around $300 Australian. But if actually attended competitions that number would be significantly higher.


----------



## LNZ (Apr 23, 2014)

I think the question here should be re-phrased "How much money have you spent on general twisty puzzles and solving them" instead.

I think one should count cuboids as a peat of the total cost. For example that $8 USD 3x3x2 domino cuboid should count.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 23, 2014)

Puzzles-stickers-lube =250€+
Flights- hotels- comps= 1000€+


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Apr 23, 2014)

About 400 dollars... Around 200000 clp (chilean pesos)


----------



## typeman5 (Apr 24, 2014)

Too much


----------



## Carrot (Apr 24, 2014)

around 7-8k USD because of transport to comps


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 24, 2014)

Counting only money I spent, and not counting any help early on from my parents or money from those I traveled with, I estimate I spent:

Travel costs:
- approx. $2000 USD for each of Worlds 2007, 2009, 2011 including all traveling costs.
- approx $450 USD for each of US Nats '04, '06, '08, '10 and Worlds 2005 and 2013
- Approx $350 USD each for 3 competitions
- Approx $250 USD each for 11 competitions
- Approx $100 USD for 2 competitions including Worlds 2003 (my parents paid most of this one)

Total Travel Costs: ~ $12,700 USD

--------------

Puzzles:
3x3s: ~50 cubes at ~$10 each ($500)
4x4s: ~15 cubes at ~$15 each ($225)
5x5: ~15 cubes at ~20 each ($300)
Vcubes: ~5 cubes at ~35 each on average ($175)
Rare/collectibles: ~6 rare puzzles at ~$60 each ($360)
Stickers/Magic strings/Lube: ~$100
Other (Rubik's 360, other misc. puzzles from Barnes and noble): ~10 puzzles at ~$10 each ($100)

Total Puzzles Cost: ~ $1,760 USD

--------------

Total amount spent on cubing: *~ $14,460 USD*

Wow... That's a lot more than I expected!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 24, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Total amount spent on cubing: *~ $14,460 USD*
> 
> Wow... That's a lot more than I expected!



I think you have won this game


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 24, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> I think you have won this game



I really did not think my amount would be so high. I would have thought thousands, maybe just cracking $10,000. When I sat down to figure it out it really added up quickly! François definitely has me beat though  It looks like Dene may also.



Dene said:


> Easily thousands. Possibly over $10000.





TMOY said:


> For me it's somewhere in the 5-digit numbers (maybe like 20000 or more), mostly on trains/flights and hotels to go to comps.
> ...



Dene, I wonder if your amount is also higher than you are thinking. I was thinking that my amount was about what you said in the above quote.

François, that's awesome! Your WCA History Map is impressive!

My bet is that Ron van Bruchem wins this game


----------



## TDM (Apr 24, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> I think you have won this game


Not quite:


TMOY said:


> For me it's somewhere in the 5-digit numbers (*maybe like 20000 or more*), mostly on trains/flights and hotels to go to comps.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't think businesses will ever actually comment specifically on this, but cubing stores organized as sole proprietorships or partnerships will be extremely competitive if you're talking about spending money on cubing.


----------



## Ulbert (Apr 24, 2014)

Don't really know how much I have spent on cubing whatsoever but I know I have spent way to much on lube >


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 24, 2014)

Ulbert said:


> Don't really know how much I have spent on cubing whatsoever but I know I have spent way to much on lube >



That's what she said.


----------



## Kyrii (Apr 25, 2014)

Dayan Megaminx $21.50
Dayan Zhanchi $ 12.00
Shengshou 4x4 $8.0
Shengshou 5x5 $10
Mini Moyu-Weilong $7.20
Stcikers $5.50

Something close to $65 after all , not too much for my starter kit hahaha


----------



## JakeTheCuber (Apr 25, 2014)

23,8,23,23,5,19,10 and then 50 on stackmats.


----------



## Micael (Apr 25, 2014)

Few hundreds for cubes, few thousands for travel.




TheCubeWizard said:


> It really bugs me when slow people have more cubes than me


Maybe they just like multi


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Apr 27, 2014)

Alot, probably $400


----------

